# Pets and Prepping



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

How many people plan on bringing their pet with them if something were to happen/ My guess would be most.. Where we are, we are lucky enough to have enough food to feed our dogs and even have enough left for our cats. We have 2 Australian Cattle Dogs (heelers). They work cows for us so they earn their keep as far as I'm concerned. Them being loyal is just a benefit. I can be in the tractor,truck, 4 wheeler or just out fixing fence and my female blue heeler is with me. She is ALWAYS happy to be there and shows unconditional love. Same for our male red heeler. He is usually with my fiance,even when she is hiking. Even though she carries a .45, I know our red heeler is there with her. That eases my mind.

I hear people say that they wont bring animals with them so they don't have to feed them. I feel sorry for those people. Pets show unconditional love! I am lucky enough to be able to bring mine to work with me. Hell, I talk to her more than most people and she usually knows what I am talkin about! So anyone that don't want to have enough preps for their animals just don't get it...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have two dogs now and they have their shelves in the pantry just like ours. Mrs Inor actually spent about 3 months studying up on their nutritional needs and experimenting with different recipes for homemade kibble that would satisfy their needs and getting it right so they would eat it. If we were in a full-blown social meltdown like Egypt or Libya, I would keep our dogs and take in two more. Having a couple extra alarms is never a bad thing.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Pet food is part of our prepping. If you don't plan on taking care of your pets if the SHTF, be adult enough to find another home for them now and never get another, you don't deserve them.


----------



## tbcota25 (May 16, 2014)

Im new here but I have been looking for doggie packs/saddle bags so he can carry some of his food himself.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> We have two dogs now and they have their shelves in the pantry just like ours. Mrs Inor actually spent about 3 months studying up on their nutritional needs and experimenting with different recipes for homemade kibble that would satisfy their needs and getting it right so they would eat it. If we were in a full-blown social meltdown like Egypt or Libya, I would keep our dogs and take in two more. Having a couple extra alarms is never a bad thing.


Same here. They work cows and are our alarms. We have a few other alarms but if someone got by those and our dogs. We DESERVE to get our asses handed to us. Plus, you NEVER have to worry about your dogs screwing you over! Ours are part of the family and treated as such. I spend a major part of my day in my vehicle with my female and she is great company.. I see it all the time where people say they don't want animals witht hem because they don't want to have to feed them. We are not those people I guess. We are also lucky enough to be able to raise enough food to feed them too. Even if we weren't, I would make sure we prepped enough for them...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Same here. They work cows and are our alarms. We have a few other alarms but if someone got by those and our dogs. We DESERVE to get our asses handed to us. Plus, you NEVER have to worry about your dogs screwing you over! Ours are part of the family and treated as such. I spend a major part of my day in my vehicle with my female and she is great company.. I see it all the time where people say they don't want animals witht hem because they don't want to have to feed them. We are not those people I guess. We are also lucky enough to be able to raise enough food to feed them too. Even if we weren't, I would make sure we prepped enough for them...


Another one of my rules: Never trust a man that is not trusted by dogs.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The security & companionship our rotties give us are priceless so we stay well ahead with their food & meds. That would be for fleas/ticks plus heartworms.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Our dogs are family. Period. We have three and I always have at least 100# of their food on hand along with six moths of heart worm pills. If we have to make a run for it, they're coming with. In fact, my recent car purchase took them into account. While I really wanted a Challenger (don't judge me - lol) I got an Outback with plenty of room for dogs and gear!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We have a Jeep Wrangler unlimited 4x4. Most times out back seats are folded down and our dogs are int he back. They are ALWAYS watchin out the windows making sure there are no deer or cows about to attack..lol I would take our dogs over MOST people... They are part of the family and treated as such. Hell, they even know how to spell..lol


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So how many are bringing their four footed family members to the gathering? Inor and I will be bringing Miss Belle and Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We will be bringin our red and blue heelers... When the Jeep goes, they go.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanted to bring Diamond, but we are scheduled for Akansas vacation after the gathering, so I will probably have to have a trusted friend take care of her.
My sisiter was bitching about "the dog" at my house, and I told her, that dog lives here, if you dont like it, dont come over.
My preps include medicine for her, but I havent stocked up on food.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

The Black Dog goes nearly every where I go and the same would hold true if shtf.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have 2 extra bags of dry food for my dog as back up and rotate the bags as I buy a new one. So we should be ok for 6-8 months, especially if I can augment his food with looters.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We are lucky. Our friends own a feed store and usually have at least 3-4 pallets of different kinds of high protein dog food on hand. So several thousand pounds of dog food plus the animals we butcher. Or pets should be ok for some time. We are the exception and NOT the rule. If you care about your animals, you will start preparing for them as much as you do yourself!...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We have several motion detectors that cover a range that most people would be jealous of. On top of that we have our dogs. They are not fond of other people and our female is 'skittish" But she is loyal, gives us unconditional love and lets us know when someone is around.

Our dogs might not be watch dogs but earn their keep by letting us know if someone is around. Even better, they show us unconditional love. To me, that is what earns then their food.

I have heard it many times and even on this board. I have seen people say they no intention of providing for their pets and have even seen people say pets are not worth it.

Personally, i would rather see our heelers survive before some people I trust our dogs with my families life!! Anyone that doesn't have a pet they trust, i truly feel sorry for!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Hell no. I won't be hauling any pets around, or feeding any pets post SHTF. I've gotten to the point that I actively dislike most dogs. Depending on how bad things were to get I might round up a few strays and keep them penned up for a bit of post-apocalyptic protein, but, otherwise every dog in my area of operations will be taking a dirt nap.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

When I got home the day I bought the RAV4 the rear seats were folded down & haven't been up since. Now a thick rubber mat back there for them. Usually just two get to go for a ride at a time.

BTW, we have a separate trauma kit just for the dogs.

The different breeds have different nutritional needs.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I get a lot of enjoyment out of our two labs. But they are dogs. I will eat them like a rabbit deer or cow. If and and when I need to or feel compeleled to. You ding bats that associate an animal to deity status because you have emotional connection to the animal are ****ing fools.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Hell no. I won't be hauling any pets around, or feeding any pets post SHTF. I've gotten to the point that I actively dislike most dogs. Depending on how bad things were to get I might round up a few strays and keep them penned up for a bit of post-apocalyptic protein, but, otherwise every dog in my area of operations will be taking a dirt nap.


Then better hope our AO's don't cross because yes, I would turn you into dog food if I saw you killing any dog of mine. Frankly I would never trust anyone that doesn't like dogs or who dogs don't like.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

alterego said:


> I get a lot of enjoyment out of our two labs. But they are dogs. I will eat them like a rabbit deer or cow. If and and when I need to or feel compeleled to. You ding bats that associate an animal to deity status because you have emotional connection to the animal are ****ing fools.


No, we don't associate them to deity status, we just hold them to a higher status then someone who comes on here and starts calling others names and uses vulgarities. The animals have allot more class.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Dogs are still animals. People who diefy or hold the. To a higher standard are still fools. My sister holds horses to god status she is a fool. People in India hold cows to god status while we eat them at drive through they are fools. The Egyptian s had the cat maybe I will hold up the chipmunk. Or I will make a stew with them. It makes no sense. You are making decisions based on emotion. You are a fool.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad you decided to come on this thread to be a troll alterego.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

alterego said:


> I get a lot of enjoyment out of our two labs. But they are dogs. I will eat them like a rabbit deer or cow. If and and when I need to or feel compeleled to. You ding bats that associate an animal to deity status because you have emotional connection to the animal are ****ing fools.


Why do you find it necessary to denigrate anyone who has a different opinion than you on this issue? Does it make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

alterego said:


> Dogs are still animals. People who diefy or hold the. To a higher standard are still fools. My sister holds horses to god status she is a fool. People in India hold cows to god status while we eat them at drive through they are fools. The Egyptian s had the cat maybe I will hold up the chipmunk. Or I will make a stew with them. It makes no sense. You are making decisions based on emotion. You are a fool.


Using your argument genius, if the SHTF and I see YOU, I will use you for food. You're just an animal, and of very little use. A horse would be much more use then you if the SHTF. Dogs would be of much more use. There is a reason that they were domesticated in the first place. Still calling names huh? Yep, animals have more class.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

alterego put on my ignore list so don't have to see any of the stupid stuff he has to say anymore. I hate it when children have an alter ego


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, this thread certainly went south overnight


----------



## Logarius (Mar 12, 2014)

We'll bringing this back around. I can't imagine leaving my terriers behind in any circumstance. They are part of our family (pack). Yes what they bring is mostly intangible, but the day I give up my empathy is the day I have too much in common with the basest of our society. I refuse to become a self centered, all about me, feel good for the moment, selfish mess.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We rotate our dogs food,we always have 75-100 lbs. we are not gonna bail unless absolutely necessary.we live in an area that is a place that a lot of us will not leave shtf,pretty rural,food like fish and game and some veggies around.let the sheep leave,more for us.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Then better hope our AO's don't cross because yes, I would turn you into dog food if I saw you killing any dog of mine.


Yeah, yeah...I'm sure you're a very tough guy...love the threats and everything, but, I never said I'd kill YOUR dogs. Control your mangy, flea bitten rabies bags post SHTF and they will be fine, I'm sure.

I have grown to dislike dogs for good reason. I grew up a diehard dog lover...my best friend during junior high was a Doberman named Shaun. We were inseparable. She was one of the nicest animals that ever lived. Right up to the day she brutally attacked my dad without any provocation whatsoever. Fast forward several years and I witnessed two pit bulls attack and very nearly kill a 14 year old girl in the streets of Santa Ana, California.

I've seen what dogs become when their human masters are no longer there to hand feed them, coddle them, and keep them tame. I was on the ground in New Orleans in the days immediately following Katrina. I watched as packs of abandoned dogs went feral and began taking over certain areas of the city. They became an absolute menace. They attacked and injured several EPA/FEMA/Army Corps of Engineers personnel while I was deployed there. My sampling team was trapped inside an abandoned pump house in the lower 9th ward for an entire afternoon by a pack of feral pit bulls, Rottweilers, Akitas and other large dogs until the national guard showed up and dispatched them. That pack would have attacked, killed and eaten a child or other vulnerable human being without any hesitation whatsoever. While you glorify your dogs, the vast majority of "domesticated" dogs would have no compunction whatsoever turning their owners into a protein fix should they get truly hungry.

Your dogs don't love you. They just know how to act to ensure that you will continue to feed them. What you call "love" is nothing more than highly developed submissive canine behavior which human beings have selectively bred into domestic dogs. Despite this breeding, though, every single dog that ever lived is a top predator at heart. Nature created and equipped canines for one purpose...to hunt and kill other animals. They will all revert back to their primal instincts given the opportunity.

For these (and a million other) reasons I dislike dogs as a species. For these reasons, I will give no quarter to dogs post SHTF. If you truly love your dogs, keep them contained, and keep them the Hell away from me and mine.



Notsoyoung said:


> Frankly I would never trust anyone that doesn't like dogs or who dogs don't like.


Frankly, I would never trust any human being that related better to members of an entirely different species than they did to their own. I am forever suspicious of grown men who demonstrate more empathy for dogs than for their fellow man.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Luckily where we are, we are able to provide our own dog food if we needed. Our dogs are usually runnin around outside with a deer leg in their mouths. They know to drop them before they come in though..lol 

Our are working dogs and they are great alarms. They work more cows than a man can. To me, that is more important than a meal or 2 from them.. If it has gone downhill so bad we have to eat our own dogs. ANY of us, there is no hope anyway! And anyone that plans to eat their dogs. Haven't prepared enough!


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

For dog owners, being able to keep your dogs with you in a post SHTF situation, can help with moral and a sense of normalcy in what could be a very un-normal world. There is the likelihood of packs of once domesticated dogs running wild and being a danger to us all. In that case, they're no different from coyotes, wolves, gangs, or zombies. Some dogs will be of much use to their families, some will not. My mini dachshund will have very little value to my family other than a yappy bark, but she's a part of our family. We'll do whatever we can to keep her with us and healthy. I will not however endanger my wife or my son in order to keep her with us. It would be a tough choice to loose her and be much harder on my son than anyone.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Using your argument genius, if the SHTF and I see YOU, I will use you for food. You're just an animal, and of very little use.


You're either being intentionally obtuse, or you're among the most tragically stupid people on earth (because I'm a naturally optimistic person, I'm going to assume you're just being obtuse).

Alterego is a human being. Eating the flesh of a member of your own species is called cannibalism. Surely, you must see the distinction between alterego's viewing his dogs as a potential food source and your viewing alterego as a potential food source. Cannibalism is in no way equivalent (morally or otherwise) to normal predation or animal husbandry.

Dog meat is considered a delicacy in many parts of the world. Having eaten a fair amount of it myself, I prefer dog to many things that westerners commonly consume.



Notsoyoung said:


> A horse would be much more use then you if the SHTF.


You have no objective criteria whatsoever on which to base this statement. You have no idea what skills or resources alterego possesses. This statement is completely baseless and without merit.



Notsoyoung said:


> Dogs would be of much more use.


Again...baseless.



Notsoyoung said:


> Still calling names huh?


It's incredibly hypocritical of you to take offense to name calling after having just told somebody they were more worthless than horses and dogs.



Notsoyoung said:


> Yep, animals have more class.


You can't be serious, man. You're just embarrassing yourself, now. Animals don't call people names because they're too stupid to form words...not because they're classy.

Are you really trying to say that animals are classier than ANY person? For Christ's sake, they eat their own shit, recycle their own vomit, lick their own genitals, hump inanimate objects in full view of everyone and everything, sniff each other's asses continually...need I go on?


----------



## Logarius (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe this thread is unrecoverable. I am going to take some advice from Thumpers Dad "if you can't say something nice (or at least productive) don't say anything at all."


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Sad to see that yet again we just cant get along on this forum..
I have lots of dogs as well as cats, rabbits, chickens, geese, turkeys, goats and pigs. I prep for all of them because they all serve a purpose in my plans. This includes food as well as medications. I may not want to eat the dogs or the cats but they do a job here and are members of our family. As a working part of our group they deserve the same consideration as any other member. They become a burden, or they do not do their job then they go. If the choice is between human and animal I have a bullet waiting for the dog, but it is something that would pain all of us because we do get attached. Isn't that why we domesticated them? so we would have them as a part of the family? 
you choose not to own one that is your decision, if you do be responsible for them in day to day life or if shtf. It was your choice to bring them into your family, so it is your duty to follow through and care for them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Sad to see that yet again we just cant get along on this forum..
> I have lots of dogs as well as cats, rabbits, chickens, geese, turkeys, goats and pigs. I prep for all of them because they all serve a purpose in my plans. This includes food as well as medications. I may not want to eat the dogs or the cats but they do a job here and are members of our family. As a working part of our group they deserve the same consideration as any other member. They become a burden, or they do not do their job then they go. If the choice is between human and animal I have a bullet waiting for the dog, but it is something that would pain all of us because we do get attached. Isn't that why we domesticated them? so we would have them as a part of the family?
> you choose not to own one that is your decision, if you do be responsible for them in day to day life or if shtf. It was your choice to bring them into your family, so it is your duty to follow through and care for them.


Same here, we have pigs,chickens,cattle (dairy and beef)goats and sheep and even cats. We have the food to take care of them and medications as well. If for some reason they become a burden, they will take a .22 behind the ear. That said, we don't plan on killing our dogs or cats unless we need to. Even our chickens, except for the ones raised for meat. Our cats, especially int he winter take care of mice which are all over here in Montana, especially. About every other day we are given a mouse as a "prize" from one of our cats. If they didn't catch them, they would get into our cabinets and food. So the little we have to feed the cats, they make up for in mice. If the cats weren't here, the mice would ruin food in our cupboard and even our food stores.

There will be someone on here that will say "I wont have a cat unless it is for food.".. That person to me, is a fool. You might get one meal from them but they willkeep your food stores sake for minimal feed. To me, that is a no brainer... Same for dogs, you will have to feed them but they provide security and companionship. It's a SMALL price to pay! I would rather have my dogs than most people out there. Especially the retarded sheeple...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you promise to feed her, I will send over the mother in law...I think she would be willing to show you unconditional love too. 

I like dogs, I do not have one because of money..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you promise to feed her, I will send over the mother in law...I think she would be willing to show you unconditional love too.
> 
> I like dogs, I do not have one because of money..


I have my own mother in law and don't plan on taking on any more! As for having money to feed dogs. It is not expensive. Personally, our dogs are worth their weight in gold. They let us know when someone shows up. On top of that, they are loyal to us. Which is VERY ****ING IMPORTANT TO ME!!..If I have to give them some food for that, I am more than willing. Like I have said before. If it has gotten so bad we have to choose between feeding or eating our dogs. Shit is VERY VERY BAD!!!! We have cows,pigs,sheep,goats,chickens,pheasant and other animals. if we have to eat our dogs and cats. This planet is in big trouble..

People that don't want a dog or cat because they don't want to have to take care of them have already lost IMO!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

We have two dogs, they are part of the family. We got them with the understanding we'd be caring for them for the rest of their lives. If the SHTF someday, or never does, won't have any effect on our plans of caring for our dogs.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A horse can do approximately 8 times the work of a man. Even a small or friendliest of dogs will start barking when someone comes on your property. This will be especially handy at night. You have to sleep sometime. Maybe not so much in the cities, but if you live in a rural area, rodents are a problem. Growing up in the country, I can't think of a single farm that didn't have cats and dogs, both inside and out. 

I believe that there are certain inherent responsibilities that comes with owning ANY animal, pet or livestock. If you have not intention of providing for a bet in an emergency, then find another home them now and never get another.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Yeah, yeah...I'm sure you're a very tough guy...love the threats and everything, but, I never said I'd kill YOUR dogs. Control your mangy, flea bitten rabies bags post SHTF and they will be fine, I'm sure.
> 
> I have grown to dislike dogs for good reason. I grew up a diehard dog lover...my best friend during junior high was a Doberman named Shaun. We were inseparable. She was one of the nicest animals that ever lived. Right up to the day she brutally attacked my dad without any provocation whatsoever. Fast forward several years and I witnessed two pit bulls attack and very nearly kill a 14 year old girl in the streets of Santa Ana, California.
> 
> ...


Why didnt you start out presenting your side of this discussion with this explanation, instead of calling names to begin with? Your opinion would be valued far more, if you had just stated your side. BTW, your experiences could also be helpfull knowledge to those of us who have not seen that side of nature.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a dog and would continue to provide for her. One of the main reasons I got her in the first place was because I travel for work, she is there to make sure the wife wakes up in time to shoot anyone who needs shooting if I am away. A well trained dog would be nearly indispensable post SHTF, and while I would hate to do it I would feed my family any way necessary.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

We have a grand total of 5 dogs and 5 cats. Even the oldest of the dogs, now 11, has a job to do and does it very well. She is our first alert system. Nothing gets by her. We have watched our Australian Cattle Dog hunt rabbits with the two youngest, 15 months old now, watching intently. He will wound one so it is still barely alive and leave it for the pups to finish off. He was teaching them to hunt for themselves. Now as young adults, they do just that, taking out small vermin regularly for us.

I have no doubt that in a SHTF situation, we can count on the dogs to come up with rabbits or whatever they can catch for meat and yes, we will provide for them even as they provide for themselves. They are our first line of defense, and, if in the worst case scenario you are out in a tent somewhere, we will be able to count on them for extra warmth.

Our 5 cats keep mice at bay and are as loyal as our dogs. So yes, we will prep for our pets. In fact, thanks for the reminder that I need to hit the Amish Feed Store. 50 # of high pro dog food for 18.50!

I respect people's opinions even though I find them personally offensive. Yes, our pets are members of the family and will be cared for as such. In fact what is that old saying? The more we are around some people the better we like our dogs!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Why didnt you start out presenting your side of this discussion with this explanation, instead of calling names to begin with? Your opinion would be valued far more, if you had just stated your side. BTW, your experiences could also be helpfull knowledge to those of us who have not seen that side of nature.


Here's my original post on this thread:



> "Hell no. I won't be hauling any pets around, or feeding any pets post SHTF. I've gotten to the point that I actively dislike most dogs. Depending on how bad things were to get I might round up a few strays and keep them penned up for a bit of post-apocalyptic protein, but, otherwise every dog in my area of operations will be taking a dirt nap."


I engaged in no name-calling. I only became testy when Notsoyoung threatened to turn alterego and myself into dog food.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

If I didn't bring our cats along, my wife would make sure she'd be prepping for only one human. And it wouldn't be me.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Here's my original post on this thread:
> 
> I engaged in no name-calling. I only became testy when Notsoyoung threatened to turn alterego and myself into dog food.


You sort or left out a few things. I said that I IF you shot any of MY dogs, I would turn you into dog food. If it makes you feel any better, shoot one of my dogs and I will turn you into buzzard bait. As for alterego, left out all of the vulgarities and name calling didn't you? Tell the whole story.

As I keep saying, if you intend to leave your animals if the SHTF, be responsible enough to get them into a different home now, and don't ever get any more. Growing up in the country, every farmhouse had both cats and dogs, and for a reason. Dogs give early warning, keep guard against predators, both 2 and 4 legged, and you have to sleep sometime. Dogs will be standing guard while you sleep. As for cats, every home in a rural area has had rodents, mostly mice, get into their homes at one time or another. If you have any type of grain stored in an outbuilding, they will get in there. Cats will control their numbers. Every farm that I know about has cats both out and inside. Perhaps it is because of the cold Winters, but every place that I knew of while growing up have them. Take a hint from people who have been living out in the country.

Just a point of interest. During that California gold rush, many of the miners started having out of control rodent problems. A cat that was a good "mouser" was literally worth it's weight in gold. Take a lesson from history.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I have two large mutts (See avatar). I have seven 33 pound bags of food stock piled for them so far. My goal is to have twelve 33 pound bags saved back for them and to start rotating them through keeping the twelve bags ready for them to consume. They eat about a bag a month. I keep jugs of water for them as well. Not sure how much I should keep, But I'm adding as I go.

I'm also am stock piling their arthritis meds stocked up as well. Some thing to keep in mind for any dog over 60# weight is arthritis. A glucosamine chondroitin formula keeps this in check. I started them early and keep them on maintenance dosage.

Friendly warning: They are my family. I will back them in the event of threat/crisis. DON'T TRY US.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

My dog goes everywhere with me. He has his own BOB in the box in my car. I have food water and flea/tick meds. He has his own life jacket if we have to bug out by boat and a gps beacon in case he becomes separated. Buddy is a great guard dog and he protects my kids as well as I do. He has a saddle bag pack that carries food and water when we are hiking too. I forgot to mention that he has his own blow out kit as well with a clipper, suture kit. antibiotic ointment and bandages.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Just a tip for the dog preppers. If you need to bug out on foot, your dogs may need foot protection. Their pads can wear quickly out over rough terrain, and it sure isn't fun carrying an 80 pound retriever off a mountain once they wear out all the extra socks in your pack. (Personal experience.) You can find or make leather doggie boots, and these could be life savers for your dog.

If you think prepping for dogs is challenging, try it for equines! Two years worth of hay (one for personal use and one for back up/barter) takes a LOT of space, not to mention cost. My mules are a big part of my SHTF plan. They provide transportation, fuel for a biogas generator, and compost for the garden. They will haul like a truck and pull like a tractor. As a last resort, they are also a food item. 

A guard dog is not a bad thing, but the example from Katrina (with the roaming packs of domestic dogs) is a a very graphic image of how dangerous these animals can become. Starving dogs will kill anything they can. They will also take down the potential game and alternative food sources that humans may want to hunt, catch or raise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

I usually buy two bags of dog food at once so I'm good for a long stretch.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

K9 Carting - Exercise your pet and have fun with the entire family

This is a great way to include your dog in the bug out plan. Any animal (whether human, goat, dog, horse, cow) can pull much more weight than what they can carry on their back.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And they are likely to rub off the harness like they would a saddle bag.

They still have trouble with the weight up and down hills so you should include effective brakes to help the dog out going down hills. The cargo can be carried up hills to take some of the load off the dog. Most dogs love to pull. Mine always got excited when we put the harnesses on them. During the winter (when we had snow) the wheels came off and they pulled the sled. The rest of the year they pulled the wheeled cart. They enjoyed the workout but they were always racing to see who got to be in the lead.

I guess the old saying is true: If you aren't the lead dog the scenery never changes.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

There are many dog breeds that were used historically as carting animals - pulling milk wagons, fire wood, etc. An issue of concern for families with small children is how to bug out on foot if necessary. One or two dog carts would do the trick, besides being fun to use before actually needed for an emergency. I used to have a husky/shepherd that loved to pull my kids in a wagon. We'd walk to the store with kids in wagon and then the dog would pull the groceries home. A dog cart can be a very useful part of a prepping plan.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We keep plenty of Benadryl and other meds on hand for them in case they get bit by a snake too..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I found an interesting comment on dogs in African areas that have gone to hell. Apparently the loose pet dogs (no longer afraid of man) have been coming together into packs. They are reported to use 1 dog to "lure" people into a "trap" and then attack and kill the people for food. In these areas, the militia, and people with weapons have been told, not to take any chances and destroy any loose dogs they see, whether or not the people want them for food.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Prepping for pets?

Emergency Preparedness for your Pet(s)


----------

